# Back tension and thumb release problems?



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

I have been shooting a Like Mike index finger release for about a year using back tension to set it off. I decided to try a thumb release recently. I have a Carter target 3 with the # 95 spring in it. When I first start out shooting the release goes off in my time window that I like with little effort using back tension.
After shooting 10 or so shots though the release progressively gets harder and harder to fire. To the point that I am out of gas and it won't fire. This is after about a hour of shooting. I feel like I use the same amount of thumb preload on the trigger threw out the shooting session and my form and drawlength feel and look right.
But obviously there is a problem. I feel like maybe my bow shoulder is creeping up over the shooting session and not staying down maybe or I have too heavy of a spring in the release? If I put the #80 spring in it, I get a little scared in the beginning of my shooting session that it will prefire or go off early.
I never had this problem with the Like Mike release, every shot pretty much went off when I wanted it to whether I was just starting out shooting or at the very end of the shooting session. Any help or ideas out there?


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Well I went out this morning and probably shot 20 shots. They all went off with back tension with ease, some almost too easy. Took a few hour break and went back out. Shot probably 30-40 shots. About 20 of those felt really good, the last 20 I struggled to get the release to fire with ease. I felt like I was pulling and squeezing my brains out with my back. I concentrated on form and doing everything the same, but I am stumped.
It has got to be something with my bow shoulder rising up or collapsing, just can't figure it out.
This morning shooting session was about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes in length shooting just one arrow at a time. This afternoon I was shooting for over a hour. Am I shooting too long and too much and just getting tired?
You hear people shoot upwards of 100 arrows a day, how do they do it and have every shot go off in there time window with back tension?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

give it a good lube job before you get to excited.....see what happens..


----------

